# serwer bazy danych

## taopai

czesc. chce sobie postawic serwer bazy danych.

chwila szukalem i znalazlem postgresql i mysql. znajac zycie sa tez inne  :Smile: 

teraz pytanie: ktory wybrac i o czym czytac, zeby:

polaczenie miedzy klientem a baza danych bylo bezpieczne

edycja danych odbywala sie przez przegladarke internetowa lub program wygenerowany przez flash/swish - to akurat bedzie wprawka dla mojej siostry

konfiguracja byla bezbolesna  :Smile:  a przynajmniej pliki konfiguracyjne byly przejzyste

no i zeby w razie cudu wytrzymala duze obciazenie  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## pmz

Myślę że MySQL i phpMyadmin w zupełności ci na początek wystarczą.

----------

## KeyBi

Też sądzę, że powinineś wybrać MySQL'a. Jest doskonały do nauki i na początek. Stosunkowo łatwy w konfiguracji i oferujący naprawdę spore możliwości, do tego całkiem szybki  :Smile: 

Przeglądać swoją bazę będziesz mógł przez przeglądarkę za pomocą popularnego PhpMyadmin'a, która jest dobrze udokumentowany.

Problem się pojawia gdy chcesz korzystąć z bardziej złożonych zapytań lub transakcji, ale nie sądze, abyś na początku miał z tym do czynienia  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *KeyBi wrote:*   

> [...] oferujący naprawdę spore możliwości [...]

 

Dobre sobie :)

----------

## argasek

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *KeyBi wrote:*   [...] oferujący naprawdę spore możliwości [...] 
> 
> Dobre sobie 

 

No, 5.x nie jest już takie koszmarne.

----------

## taopai

dzieki za odpowiedzie,

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## Ravak

# polaczenie miedzy klientem a baza danych bylo bezpieczne

Wylacz nasluch na interfejsach sieciowych (skip-networking w opcjach). Ustaw dobre haslo dla roota i dla userow. Wrzuc phpmyadmin i mozesz szybko i bezbolesnie zaczac. Najwiekszym twoim zmartwieniem bedzie odgadniecie hasla przez kogos i uzycia phpmyadmin (i modyfikacja twoich baz) badz jezeli dales komus konto, to samo tylko z poziomu shella. Oczywiscie, jezeli teraz chcesz zeby twoja tworczosc (w tym rowniez phpmyadmin) polaczyla sie z baza - uzywasz magicznych 127.0.0.1 lub localhost (i oczywiscie tylko to co wgrasz na maszyne bedzie mialo dostep do bazy danych). Jezeli baza danych nie jest na innym komputerze w sieci lokalnej - wylacz nasluch na interfejsach.

# edycja danych odbywala sie przez przegladarke internetowa lub program wygenerowany przez flash/swish - to akurat bedzie wprawka dla mojej siostry

Phpmyadmin raz jeszcze. Mimo ze latwy i przyjemny i skladni sqla znac nie potrzeba by nim sie poslugiwac, skladnie poznac i tak bedziesz musial jezeli planujesz wykorzystanie danych z baz.

# konfiguracja byla bezbolesna  :Smile:  a przynajmniej pliki konfiguracyjne byly przejzyste

vim /etc/mysql/my.cnf (w /etc/conf/mysql za duzo nie znajdziesz).

# no i zeby w razie cudu wytrzymala duze obciazenie  :Smile: 

Wytrzyma. Chyba ze cud to bedzie tysiac osob na raz. Wiem ze jakos przymulilem kiedys, gdy program ktory uzywal sql'a zaczal sypac tysiacami zapytan na raz.

Aha, zeby korzystac z phpmyadmin musisz miec dzialajacego demona http oraz interpreter php (np. apache2 + php5).

----------

## psycepa

e tam, mysql to kicha, 5 juz nieco idzie do przodu ale dalej to nic specjalnego

chcesz _dobrego_ softu to zainwestuj w postgresa, to jest bardzo dobra baza, oczywiscie ma swoje niedociagniecia ale o niebo mniej niz ten tfu tfu mysql  :Smile: 

a czas zainwestowany w ujarzmienie bestii odplaci sie potem  :Smile: 

no a jak chcesz _naprawde_ dobra baze to polecam oracle lite  :Twisted Evil: 

wiesz jak to jest, jak cie rzuca na gleboka wode albo utoniesz albo nauczysz sie plywac

a skoro jedziesz na gentoo to ta ostatnia mozliwosc jest bardziej prawdopodobna  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## rzabcio

Koledzy nie przesadzajcie - MySQL nie jest taki zły. Inna sprawa, że jest wspierany bardziej od strony XP, dlatego wydaje się niedopracowany. Co do możliwości MySQLa w porównaniu do Postgre... pewnie, że Postgre jest porządniejszy ale i jego zastosowania są poważniejsze. Podobna kwestia jak w przypadku porównania Postgre i Oracle'a - jest to kwestia założeń możliwości jakie się wymaga od bazy danych.

A co do narzędzia do bazy danych. Gorąco polecam DbVisualizer. Całkowicie napisany w Javie (dla niektórych może to być przeszkodą... niezrozumiałą jak dla mnie  :Wink:  ), bardzo dopracowany i z niezwykle zaawansowaną funkcjonalnością. Wspomaga chyba wszystkie dostępne na rynku bazy danych (przynajmniej kilkanaście) włącznie z trzema przeze mnie wspomnianymi. Wymaga jednak dociągnięcia sterowników do odpowiedniej bazy danych (pliki jar) co mimo pierwszego wrażenia jest zaletą - korzystamy zawsze z najnowszych sterowników. Suma sumarum szczerze polecam!

----------

## psycepa

biorac pod uwage ze obydwa produkty sa za friko to mysql _jest_zly_

oczywiscie jesli ktos chce postawic sobie jakies phpowe forum dla kolegow z sekty wyznawcow star treka czy innego czaka norisa to jak najbardziej

ale jesli ktos chce sie powazniej w to bawic, a zakladam ze tao_pai_pai ma takie zamiary (vide: wymagania) to nie ma sensu zaczynac z tym badziewiem i potem meczyc sie z migracja danych z mysqla na postgresa  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

edit

nie chcialem juz dopisywac klejnego postu ale jak sie komus nie podoba to niech nie czyta :/

kolega sie pytal o rade jaki serwer bazy danych powinien zainstalowac

to mu mowimy

kropka.

----------

## pmz

I tak oto zaczyna się kolejny bezsensowny wątek na temat wyższości Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia...

----------

## taopai

 *pmz wrote:*   

> I tak oto zaczyna się kolejny bezsensowny wątek na temat wyższości Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia...

 

przyznam ci sie ze imponuje mi stan twojej wiedzy na temat baz danych - musi byc naprawde duzy, skoro uwazasz ze ta dyskusja nic nie wniesie.  :Twisted Evil: 

natomiast ja z checia poczytam na temat zalet, wad i zalecanych zastosowaniach poszczegolnych serwerow baz danych.

pozdrawiam,

tao

ps. no offence  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Proszę zachować spokój. Flejm niepotrzebny tutaj.

 Jaka jest prawda można sobie poczytać w innych miejscach. Jakie potrzeby taką bazę można zastosować. Jeśli planuje się długotrwałe używanie bazy to polecam poszukać na sieci porównań wydajności, awaryjności etc. Wtedy widać co do czego można używać. No i sporo jest opinii dotyczących ewentualnych aktualizacji baz danych.

@taopai: po szersze zgłębienie tematu proponuję zasięgnąć do usenetu lub for dotyczących baz danych.

----------

## pmz

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *pmz wrote:*   I tak oto zaczyna się kolejny bezsensowny wątek na temat wyższości Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia... przyznam ci sie ze imponuje mi stan twojej wiedzy na temat baz danych - musi byc naprawde duzy, skoro uwazasz ze ta dyskusja nic nie wniesie. 
> 
> 

 

Sam zobaczysz jak po kilku latach czytania w kółko tego samego, będzie cię odpychało od tego typu dyskusji. Wybacz, ale sieć pełna jest tego typu konfrontacji i naprawdę nie widzę sensu wypełniania nimi również i tego forum. Z twojego postu wnioskuję, że nie masz pojęcia o BD i dlatego uważam, iż proponowanie ci najlepszego z najlepszych rozwiązań nie ma sensu. To tak jak z nauką jazdy samochodem - naucz się prowadzić cokolwiek, a później w miarę potrzeb sięgnij po coś lepszego.

----------

## qermit

hmm! Czy ktoś z was testował Ingresa (pierwowzór Post(In)greSQL). Od pewnego czasu mam zamiar go wypróbować, ale jakoś nie mam czasu

PS Jest jeszcze Firebird, Sybase, SAS i MS SQL Server

----------

## taopai

 *pmz wrote:*   

> Z twojego postu wnioskuję, że nie masz pojęcia o BD i dlatego uważam, iż proponowanie ci najlepszego z najlepszych rozwiązań nie ma sensu. To tak jak z nauką jazdy samochodem - naucz się prowadzić cokolwiek, a później w miarę potrzeb sięgnij po coś lepszego.

 

szczerze powiedziawszy bardziej podoba mi sie podejscie psycepy:

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> wiesz jak to jest, jak cie rzuca na gleboka wode albo utoniesz albo nauczysz sie plywac
> 
> a skoro jedziesz na gentoo to ta ostatnia mozliwosc jest bardziej prawdopodobna

 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> i potem meczyc sie z migracja danych z mysqla na postgresa

 

wydaje sie takie hmmm... bardziej prawidlowe  :Smile: 

milu: sorki, juz bede grzeczny

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## psycepa

 *qermit wrote:*   

> hmm! Czy ktoś z was testował Ingresa (pierwowzór Post(In)greSQL). Od pewnego czasu mam zamiar go wypróbować, ale jakoś nie mam czasu
> 
> PS Jest jeszcze Firebird, Sybase, SAS i MS SQL Server

 

hmm ingresa jako takiego nie uzywalem

natomiast co do firebirda spotkalem sie z dwoma opiniami:

a) ze jest dobry -> ludzie ktorzy nie uzywaja go profesjonalnie

b) ze jest beznadziejny -> ludzie ktorzy maja z nim do czynienia na codzien i denerwuje ich ze prosty select na bazie zawierajacej kilka(nascie/dziesiat) milionow rekordow zajmuje taaaaaaaak dlugo czasu pomimo indexowania i innych takich tam

a ms sql server, pomimo ze to ze stajni z redmond, AFAIK jest to nawet dobry produkt, zwlaszcza wersja 2005 ktora m.in ma mozliwosc przechowywania i operowania na XMLu jak na bazie, ale wydaje mi sie ze nie ma linuxowej wersji tego serwera, chociac tego nie jestem na 100% pewien i cholera ich tam wie  :Smile:  no ale znajac M$ chyba bezpiecznie moge zalozyc ze takowej wersji nie ma  :Wink: 

ale na poczatek naprawde polecam postgresa, nie jest (za bardzo) trudny, a mozliwosci ma spore, wystarczy wspomniec ze spora czesc oprogramowania uzywanego w administracji publicznej korzysta z postgresa

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale na poczatek naprawde polecam postgresa, nie jest (za bardzo) trudny, a mozliwosci ma spore, wystarczy wspomniec ze spora czesc oprogramowania uzywanego w administracji publicznej korzysta z postgresa

 No i ja go używam  :Twisted Evil:  , ponieważ bardzo łatwo zabezpieczyć się przed atakami z zewnątrz (hba i te sprawy, a nie pie.... zię z wpisami w 60 tabelkach). Na dodatek jest jedna z tych baz która, posiada praktycznie pełne wsparcie dla standartów SQL. Posiada obsługę mnóstwa języków.

----------

## lukierek

 *taopai wrote:*   

> czesc. chce sobie postawic serwer bazy danych.
> 
> chwila szukalem i znalazlem postgresql i mysql. znajac zycie sa tez inne 
> 
> teraz pytanie: ktory wybrac

 

Witam i nie bijcie  :Smile:  jak by co, bo to mój debiut na tym forum.

Postgresql i mysql są oparte o standardowy SQL (choć w różnym stopniu się do tego standardu zbliżają). Tak więc w podstawowych zastosowaniach absolutnie nie będzie miało znaczenia którego silnika użyjesz. Składnia poleceń SQL właściwie będzie taka sama. Zabierając się od razu za postgresa nie będziesz miał moim zdaniem więcej roboty niż przy mysql'u. A mysql (4, z 5 nie miałem przyjemności...) ma jednak bardzo uproszczony SQL - na przykład nie obsługuje podzapytań ani widoków (obie funkcjonalności barrrrrdzo przydatne (tak, wiem można przepisać dużo zapytań tak żeby nie było potrzeby stosowania podzapytań, ale jednak). Forumowicze zachwalają phpmyadmin - dla postgresa masz phppgadmin. PHP równie dobrze wspiera mysql co postgresql - tak więc przy pisaniu aplikacji dostępowej nie będzie problemu w przypadku obu silników.

Tak więc reasumując: IMHO przy prostych projektach (mało tabel, niewiele zapytań) mysql pewnie się sprawdzi - tylko co będzie jak baza się rozrośnie ? Chyba szkoda czasu na przenoszenie później bazy między silnikami, poprawianie aplikacji dostępowej itp...

Acha, pamiętam, że w przypadku mysql było jakieś zamieszanie z licencją - ale nie pamiętam o co chodzi... Musisz sprawdzić

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

a jak to jest obecnie z 'typem bazy' w mysql? pamietam, ze przy InnoDB dawalo sie robic wiazania kluczy obcych, a w MyISAM dzialalalo indexowanie (w drugim typie, danej funkcjonalnosci nie moglem prawidlowo uzyskac). ja cos spapralem przy tworzeniu, czy moze juz to poprawili?

ponadto - w postgre mozesz cwiczyc / robic rzeczy typu trigger, czego w mysql (do 4 na pewno) uswiadczyc sie nie dalo.

o podzapytaniach juz ktos napisal wyzej. jeszcze dodac mozna czasem idiotyczny wymog w mysql, aby zapytanie SQLowe mialo w pewnych miejscach konkretne spacje (cos z CURDATE robilem i bez konkretnych spacji mi nie dzialalo... dwie godziny stracilem na szukaniu bledu, ktorego - de facto - nie bylo...)

z postgre problemow nie mialem. bardzo dobry silnik, chociaz update do wyzszej wersji czasem troche upierdliwy :/ jednak update robie rzadziej, niz stosuje powyzsze rzeczy.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

hmm napisze w tym watku choc to lekki oftop

do tej pory uzywalem pgadmina3 przy pracy z postgresem

ale gdzies (nie wiem czy tu na forum czy gdzies na sieci) czytalem o jakims programie do obslugi baz danych, ma mozliwosc pracy na dosc duzej liczbie baz

wymaga jedynie dogrania sterow dla odp bazy

_prawdopodobnie_ jest to projekt napisany w javie

ale za chorobe nie moge sobie przypomniec niczego wiece co by mi moglo pomoc w znalezieniu tego  :Sad: 

a jesli nie wiecie (tak jak i ja) o jakim programie mowie to czy znacie moze cos dobrego do obslugi bazy, w szczegolnosci postgresa co mozna znalezc w portage i co naprawde zasluguje na uwage ?

jeszcze co do wyboru baz

polecam to: http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/crash-me.php

pozdrawiam

PS. znalazlem  :Smile:  przez przypadek  :Razz: 

DbVisualizer

trzeba bedzie sprobowac z czym to sie je

----------

## rzabcio

Psycepa: o DbVisualizerze pisałem wyżej.  :Wink:  Programik jest bardzo dobry. Używam go z Oraclem na dość rozbudowanej bazie danych. Zgadza się wszystko co onim piszesz. Dogrywanie sterowników jest zaletą - zawsze korzystasz z najnowszych.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## martin.k

 *lukierek wrote:*   

> Acha, pamiętam, że w przypadku mysql było jakieś zamieszanie z licencją - ale nie pamiętam o co chodzi... Musisz sprawdzić

 

Zamieszanie (**dym**) to dopiero będzie - bo ORACLE ma apetyt ostatinio cośkolwiek wielki   :Laughing:  Sleepycat, ZEND, JBOSS, MySQL AB...

Ciekawe co z tego wyniknie   :Question:  Jeszcze powrócą stare czasy stukania na plikach  :Smile:  bo na licencje ORACLA to - nas śmiertelników - nie będzie raczej stać... Obym się mylił.

----------

